# Anagram Game



## celeste.t

I would like to initiate a new game. 
This one  is more or less an anagram game.
The game gets started by someone posting a word.

for example:   TRASH

the other party's willing to play the game now have to make a sentence  using those letters.

for example:  Tommy Ran Along Sally's Hut.

The one who originally posted the anagram now decides which sentence he/she likes bests and votes for a winner.   The winner then begins a new anagram word.
It can be silly and fun. Hope you will join me! 

I will begin with:

START


----------



## celeste.t

START

she told a rediculous tale.


----------



## Barbara L

START

Sally Tumbled Around Rural Texas.


----------



## chopper

START

Sweet tarts are real treats.


----------



## Cindercat

START

Samurai terrapins are ridiculous turtles.


----------



## MrsLMB

START

Some times are really terrible.

Next Word:

FLOWER


----------



## celeste.t

ok.  It appears it may be time to change the word.  

As the host(ess) of this game, I award Barbara L. as the winner.  Sally tumbled around rural texas.

The way this game usually plays, the winner chooses the next word.

So Barbara L  it is your choice.  

Sorry MrsLMB  =(


----------



## MrsLMB

Ahhh .. well no problem at all.  I've played this one many times and I missed the part in this version where a winner is chosen ... sorry about that !!!


----------



## Barbara L

Thank you!  I had fun reading all the sentences. 

Next word:  MOVIE


----------



## celeste.t

MOVIE

many often visit indian establishments.


----------



## Cindercat

Movie

Margie orders vegetables in everything.


----------



## celeste.t

Misting over very inoccuous everglades.


----------



## Barbara L

It looks like we have come to a standstill. I hate to pick with so few choices, but I love Cindercat's sentence, so she can post the next word.

This is a fun game, but more people might participate if we don't have winners, but just form a sentence from the last word posted, and then post a new word.


----------



## Cindercat

Thanks Barbara.

New word:    STRAWS


----------



## celeste.t

Self Taught,  Alex Wrote Stories.


----------



## yummy_food

STRAWS

Santa Travels Regularly Anywhere With Shampoo


----------



## Hoot

Some Troglodytes Read Aloud While Skulking


----------



## GotGarlic

STRAWS

Stir The Raw Almonds With Seasoning.


----------



## pacanis

STRAWS

Some Threads Resurrected Aren't Worth Shinola


----------



## creative

STRAWS

*s*ometimes *t*he *r*ight *a*ction *w*ins *s*miles  

SMILE (the next anagram)


----------

